# Thoughts on silver and gold prices...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

This week saw a steep downturn in both Gold and Silver... My question and one suggested in another thread somewhere on here is the potential for devaluation of gold and silver prior to a spike.

So my question, thoughts on this topic? How low before it shoots up higher than before? With the fiscal cliff looming and a stagnant job market, along with continued devaluation of the dollar with QE3, I see it rising, but instead it is lowering... Thoughts?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Silver is up essentially from when I started buying it at around 18.00 an ounce. If you pull up some graphs, you will see that not more than a few months ago it was down to around 26.00 and ounce. 

Then it started spiking up. So, These dips in prices, allows me to buy more and more.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone who tells you what gold and silver is going to do is as a much a fool for believing their own advice as you would be for following it. On the other hand if you buy for the long term like it sounds CG is doing, then the price does not really matter. Due to monetary devaluation and ever increasing demand (assuming we don't have a great die off) over your lifetime the price will have gone up. So buy low and then buy some more when it goes lower... Grin.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Anyone who tells you what gold and silver is going to do is as a much a fool for believing their own advice as you would be for following it. On the other hand if you buy for the long term like it sounds CG is doing, then the price does not really matter. Due to monetary devaluation and ever increasing demand (assuming we don't have a great die off) over your lifetime the price will have gone up. So buy low and then buy some more when it goes lower... Grin.


I am buying for long term, I am just really shocked at the markets right now... I would "think" it would be at least holding steady... I mean what was it a $36 drop for Gold the other day, and reality there was no news I could see for that justification... Someone large had to dump a lot, and it has me curious as to why the dump... Over long term, I agree PMs make money, and the dips are good for adding more than usual.... But still I am just wondering what has caused the bulls to retreat and let the bears walk around here...


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

The dollar has strengthened a bit lately and that contributed...oil and other commodities went down as well...I've got all I'm going to get and am holding until the dollar becomes worthless and gold once again is king!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

invision said:


> I am buying for long term, I am just really shocked at the markets right now... I would "think" it would be at least holding steady... I mean what was it a $36 drop for Gold the other day, and reality there was no news I could see for that justification... Someone large had to dump a lot, and it has me curious as to why the dump... Over long term, I agree PMs make money, and the dips are good for adding more than usual.... But still I am just wondering what has caused the bulls to retreat and let the bears walk around here...


I too saw no justification on why the drop. I have to agree someone or something is minipulating the market to some degree.

ONE THING I WILL NOT DO is buy certificates or paper silver. I want the stuff in my hand PLUS, I have heard that the amount of certificates sold far exceeds the amount of silver on hand.

I think there are more educated and knowledgeable people like BillS and some others that probably could address your questions and my concerns! Anyone?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

If you watch the Dollar Index you can see an almost perfect correlation between the increases and decreases of metal prices. Given all other factors staying even, such as supplies, as the Dollar gains strength against other currencies (especially the Euro) the prices dip. It generally is the same for any hard commodity, and the reverse is also true.

Here's a link to one of the Dollar index charts. By selecting the view for the last month, you can better see the correlation.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> If you watch the Dollar Index you can see an almost perfect correlation between the increases and decreases of metal prices. Given all other factors staying even, such as supplies, as the Dollar gains strength against other currencies (especially the Euro) the prices dip. It generally is the same for any hard commodity, and the reverse is also true.
> 
> Here's a link to one of the Dollar index charts. By selecting the view for the last month, you can better see the correlation.


Oh wow, I can post...

Sorry some sarcasm there

Anyway, thanks for the link will look at it...


----------

